# Isick Problem



## Puff&Pass (6/4/15)

I bought a 20W Istick less than a week ago, loved it...last night it showed atomizer short, so thought coil blew so would build one this morning and be on my way. Well not that easy, it shows atomizer short without an atomizer in aswell, if I blow on the tread it shows ohm reading, it can actually fire without an atomizer telling me that my wiring would be turning into a coil, so ya, as far as no bad reviews for istick? mine is a piece of shit. Don't suggest buying one.


----------



## Andre (6/4/15)

Lol, from the title of your thread I see your iStick is now iSick! 
Bad luck mate. HRH has been using her iSticks 20W since November of 2014 without any problems.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Silver (6/4/15)

Sorry to hear @Puff&Pass 
I suppose these devices all have their occasional duds.
I know many folk with long-serving iSticks.

Hope you get it right or get a replacement if still under warranty?

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Nooby (6/4/15)

Try lifting the 510 pin with a tweezer or something sharp. Had a similar issue and it worked. Hope it works for you.

However the part of it shorting out might be an actual fault

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## cfm78910 (6/4/15)

Puff&Pass said:


> I bought a 20W Istick less than a week ago, loved it...last night it showed atomizer short, so thought coil blew so would build one this morning and be on my way. Well not that easy, it shows atomizer short without an atomizer in aswell, if I blow on the tread it shows ohm reading, it can actually fire without an atomizer telling me that my wiring would be turning into a coil, so ya, as far as no bad reviews for istick? mine is a piece of shit. Don't suggest buying one.


Take it back to the shop or send it back to the supplier, they'll probably replace it. My first 30w stopped working after 3 days but the replacement works brilliantly. Given the sheer volume they shift I guess it is inevitable there will be a few duds. It is actually an excellent device, for the price. My Provari 3 is gathering dust.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## rogue zombie (6/4/15)

My iStick started doing this after a few months.

The problem is quite common (if yours turns out to be the same). It's the flimsy o-ring around the centre pin. So I lifted the centre pin gently, and put in a thicker o-ring, then gently tapped the pin back.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 2


----------



## free3dom (6/4/15)

There really is very little reason to still recommend the iStick 20W now that the 30W is available.

The iStick 20W came with a fairly basic (and prone to failure) 510 pin. This was fixed properly for the 30W and 50W. It is quite possible to fix as other have mentioned - but generally it's more trouble than it's worth. I still use my 20W but only because it is my 3rd device and if/when it has it's little tantrum I can just ignore it until I have some time to sort it out 

That said, there are many many happy users of the iStick 20W and the problem usually only happens when using it with specific atomizers - with many other devices it has zero problems at all. 

My advice would be to upgrade to a 30/50W version (they are 100% now), or send it back for a replacement and use either the 510 adapter, or get an iStick bending adapter (which adds a floating 510)

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff&Pass (6/4/15)

Thanx for the support/sympathy guys......so I lifted the centre pin a bit, also noticed that if my atty touched the top plate of the istick it sorta shorted, so after the lift and a isolating washer under the atty it seem to be sorted. I also used my ego adapter tightened that up, so would only be using the adaptor contact instead of the actual istick contact. PS, sorry for sounding a bit negative this morning, was on nicotine starvation with my ego battery, all sorted...vaping myself retarded again

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## free3dom (6/4/15)

Puff&Pass said:


> Thanx for the support/sympathy guys......so I lifted the centre pin a bit, also noticed that if my atty touched the top plate of the istick it sorta shorted, so after the lift and a isolating washer under the atty it seem to be sorted. I also used my ego adapter tightened that up, so would only be using the adaptor contact instead of the actual istick contact. PS, sorry for sounding a bit negative this morning, was on nicotine starvation with my ego battery, all sorted...vaping myself retarded again



So glad you got it sorted 

Vape breakdowns are the worst and understandably frustrating...it's almost (almost!) as bad as smoking 

Carry the little screwdriver (the silver kind with the keyring) around with you, so you can use the flat side to prop up the center pin if you run into trouble again

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Puff&Pass (6/4/15)

free3dom said:


> So glad you got it sorted
> 
> Vape breakdowns are the worst and understandably frustrating...it's almost (almost!) as bad as smoking
> 
> Carry the little screwdriver (the silver kind with the keyring) around with you, so you can use the flat side to prop up the center pin if you run into trouble again


Will do, went for a dripper/istick to be as maintenance free as possible, except for this incident, been good, nearly took a sip of my e liquid this morning...lol, rather that than smoke again...hahaha

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Nooby (7/4/15)

Glad you came right

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rotten_Bunny (7/4/15)

When Isick. Igo chemist

Or Doctor

Rotten Bunny

Vape The Planet !

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Puff&Pass (8/4/15)

Rotten_Bunny said:


> When Isick. Igo chemist
> 
> Or Doctor
> 
> ...


 Isick is now officially Ihealthy again, vaping like a boss!!! hahaha

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (8/4/15)

Puff&Pass said:


> Isick is now officially Ihealthy again, vaping like a boss!!! hahaha



So happy your piece of shit is operational again!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Rotten_Bunny (8/4/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> So happy your piece of shit is operational again!


Bwaaaahahahahahaha im gonna piss myself  

Rotten Bunny

Vape The Planet !

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Puff&Pass (8/4/15)

Lmao


----------

